# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Forum Format 2018

## Jah Bless

Using the forum is well, different. Doesn't show photos, im on iPhone. Cumbersome, the big yellow restate is hard to read. Could be better, sure u can improve with a few tweeks.

Respect
See you soon in Jah Land Negril.

----------


## Rob

Seems like you are in the iPhone mobile view. The instructions for smart phones is here:

https://negril.com/forum/showthread....artphone-Users

----------


## McBriGuy

Hey now Rob or tech peoples 

     So on my tablet iPad I started getting large empty spaces on certain posts ( extra blank scroll space) and an increase In embedded ads ( in almost every post ).  Nothings changed in setting or softwares on my end...  did standard stuff clearing cookies and such... ?? 

 Thanks for any suggestions......

Brian

----------

